# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool  MTK Special Tool V1.6 By MRT--BBK<VIVO> Frp Unlock Support and More

## mohamed73

Quote:
    			 				The New Update Support any Block Size > 4G (Like system block\userdata block\fat block) 
The New Update Support BBK Vivo frp unlock\imei repair\flash... 
The New Update Support OPPO frp unlock\imei repair\flash... 
The New Update Support HongMi(MTK CPU) unlock\imei repair\flash... 
The New Update Add so many news... 
the new update fix some already user face bugs... 			 		    *tips : you must be have mrt dongle for run this update!!!* 
Software Download Link: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

